# Extreme make over completed



## Dusty62 (Oct 30, 2011)

I have finaly finished the avairy for my diamonds and the snakes are loving the room to move and explore. I would have liked to go with pebbles on the floor but at $120 a scoop i figured wood chips were better at only $28 a scoop





































The vines came up a treat, they are made from 1" hose and a normal size hose fitted into the end and some small air tube covered with silicon and then coconut peat.

Cheers Dusty


----------



## cypptrkk90 (Oct 30, 2011)

that is amazing, seriously kudos to you mate.


----------



## J-A-X (Oct 30, 2011)

Awesome job Dusty. It's always nice to finish a project and see the occupant/s using it. The vines look good, are they hose covered coco peat ? The look the part! Did you use silicone as the 'glue' ? 

Top job all round, congrats you've done yourself proud


----------



## dickyknee (Oct 30, 2011)

Looks good ... great idea with the hose too.


----------



## Dusty62 (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks, the hose seems to be working well and the peat is not comming off with the snakes using the vines so I think it is going to be very durable and long lasting... It is nice to sit back (with a beer) and watch the snakes enjoying their new home.....


----------



## Smithers (Oct 30, 2011)

Now that's an enclosure, great stuff.


----------



## camcamcam (Oct 30, 2011)

That's an amazing job, well done, How much in materials did it cost you? Tutorial please xD


----------



## sutto75 (Oct 30, 2011)

Well done mate looks outstanding. A couple happy snakes there.


----------



## Bez84 (Oct 30, 2011)

Best outdoor setup ive seen yet, those vines look awesome and so simple to make... Be interesting to see how they do in the long term..


----------



## Sutto82 (Oct 30, 2011)

Nice work, your Diamonds should be happy in there.


----------



## dreamkiller (Oct 30, 2011)

that looks amazing !! good job


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Oct 30, 2011)

Oh I just love it, might have to think about starting an out door enclosure..


----------



## getarealdog (Oct 30, 2011)

Excellent job there Dusty62, have the same thing in mind for my diamonds & scrubby.


----------



## Bryce (Oct 30, 2011)

Great job mate.


----------



## KingSirloin (Oct 30, 2011)

HOLY MOTHER OF GOD!!!

I've got just the place in my backyard for your work and time. BBQ and drinks supplied.


----------



## Miss_Hiss (Oct 31, 2011)

That is FANTASTIC!!!! well done wish i could do something like that but i rent :-( .... TOP job tho looks Great!!!!


----------



## Chris1 (Oct 31, 2011)

OMG, that is freaking AMAZING!!

lucky aviary number 2 is only in the planning stages atm,....youve got me feeing inspired!!!

what are the dimensions, it looks HUGE!!!


----------



## KingSirloin (Oct 31, 2011)

I wreckon Dusty, if you put together a small guidebook or series of tutorials covering site planning, preparation, foundation, design, materials, construction etc... you could probably damn near sell it. I for one would definately be interested. 

The other thing I was thinking, if you paint the wire mesh the same colour as the backdrop, the eyes wouldn't focus on it so much, and it could become near invisible to look at. 

I would so love to inspect your work. The BBQ and drinks are always on offer, lol.


----------



## Dusty62 (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks for the comments, the avairy is 6m long 2.4m wide and 1.8m high and at the moment it houses 2 diamonds (m/f) ,4 turtles and some gold fish. I will be looking to put another 2 female diamonds in soon and was hoping that I may be able to house some lizards or skinks in there too but not shaw if the diamonds would attack them or not.
What do you guy's/girl's think, would the lizards/skinks be safe????


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Oct 31, 2011)

Dusty62 said:


> What do you guy's/girl's think, would the lizards/skinks be safe????



Split it in half Dusty


----------



## Skelhorn (Oct 31, 2011)

That is incredible, very professional Job. What did you use for the back rock wall? Excellent work. Very Jealous!!!


----------



## meatman (Oct 31, 2011)

That's a top job Dusty


----------



## graedesire (Oct 31, 2011)

Looks awesome!

Would love to do something like that. You have to be proud and I'm sure the diamonds love it!


----------



## Dusty62 (Nov 1, 2011)

Skelhorn said:


> That is incredible, very professional Job. What did you use for the back rock wall? Excellent work. Very Jealous!!!



all the walls are made simply from styrofoam, grout, cement and paint if you check out my last post you can see the buildings of the avairy in steps.
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/diy-zone-5392/extreme-makeover-avairy-diamonds-pic-171093/

cheers dusty


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Nov 1, 2011)

wow that's fantastic, great job!


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Nov 1, 2011)

nice, i like it


----------



## 69blottfilms69 (Nov 1, 2011)

AMAZING WORK FULL STOP.
A video of the using it would be cool to watch
But Geeee the time you spent on it was all worth it.


----------



## SeaShell (Nov 1, 2011)

Very very impressed  Well done! Inspirational stuff!


----------



## jakethomas (Nov 3, 2011)

Thats amazing. Good work.


----------



## MathewB (Nov 3, 2011)

How much did it cost all up? If you don't mind


----------



## Skelhorn (Nov 3, 2011)

Looking good mate, thanks for the link to the steps before. BTW I doubt your lizards would be safe against the snakes lol unless you kept them very well fed.

Surprised the snakes haven't tried to take out the turtles yet either. I can't get over how awesome that looks. Must of taken a few weekends to pull together.


----------



## borntobnude (Nov 3, 2011)

great work dusty ,now you should move from the dog house to the exellent snake house /unless thats of the same calibre


----------



## Dusty62 (Nov 4, 2011)

MathewB said:


> How much did it cost all up? If you don't mind



sorry I couldn't even guess how much it cost as it was spread over sooo long, but it would end up in the high hundreds I guess:- Foam -free, at least 6 bags of grout @ $29.00 ea, 8 bags of cement @ $9.00 ea, 4 tins of expander foam @ $16.00 ea, pond free from a friend, pond liner $50.00, paint mistints from bunnings about $100, woodchips @$28.00, 4 tubes of Silicon @ $9.00, hose (layirng around house, so free) Bucket for filter , pump for pond, fake plans, real plants and lots and lots of liquid nails. and the list goes on and on............


----------



## TriggerFish (Nov 12, 2011)

Howdy Dusty,

Fantastic looking project. No doubt the result of endless hours in a labour of love!

I think the thing that peaked my interest the most is the vines in terms of your approach and the result. Could you give an indication of the process you went through with regards to spreading the silicone and coco fibres on there? I would like to attempt to replicate the vines on a smaller scale and any benefit of your experience that you could share would be really appreciated.

Also, how wide was the ledge that the lovely looking diamond python is curled up on in one of the photos? I am building an enclosure for my diamond for when it is bigger and would like to have an appropriately sized basking point. Again, any tips would be very welcomed.

Thanks and regards,
TF.


----------



## Dusty62 (Nov 14, 2011)

TriggerFish said:


> Howdy Dusty,
> 
> Fantastic looking project. No doubt the result of endless hours in a labour of love!
> 
> ...



Thanks TF,

With the vines I simply hanged them in place with scews and washers as bare and clean hose then smeered silicone over a 2 foot section at a time, had a large container with the peat in it held under the wet silicone while i patted the peat onto the wet silicon ensureing it was all over the hose and then left it to dry. Then the next day I patched up any bare hose still showing and rapped some smaller hose (air tubing for fish tanks) aroundsome os the the larger hose with some more silicon to hold it in place. The vines have been in the avairy for over a month now with plenty of use and no wear is showing at this stage. 
The ledge is about 35 cm wide and in the sun and is one their favourate spots...

Cheers Dusty


----------



## TriggerFish (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks for the response Dusty. Very much appreciated. That basking spot just looks like it would be a great spot for them too. Nice and high up with lovely direct sunlight. I imagine you must get an enormous amount of satisfaction just looking out on the fruits of your labours. From the photos, it looks like it shows off your animals really well too.

Thanks for the tips on both counts. I hope to put them to good use very soon!

Regards,
TF.


----------



## melissagalea2 (Nov 22, 2011)

your enclosure looks awesome. i was wondering wat sort of plants u have used in there and in the pond. and if they are safe to have around turtles and dragons. cheers


----------

